# New Book



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Does this belong here or in "What books are you currently reading? I don't know but it's worth posting, I think. The March/April issue of Scientific American has a review of a new book called "The Music Instinct: How Music Works and Why We Can't Do Without It" by Philip Ball, Oxford University Press.

The author talks about the many techniques of music and uses examples from all music genre. He is interested in "contemporary neurological and psychophysicological approaches to music" (Peter Pesic, the reviewer). 

Mr. Pesic give the book an excellent rating for clear and intelligent writing, "stylish without pretense.

I thought someone might be interested. I am tempted.


----------

